# Yu-Gi-Oh! Ultimate Masters: World Championship Tournament 2006



## Mukuro (Apr 25, 2006)

Yu-Gi-Oh! Ultimate Masters: World Championship Tournament 2006 for the GBA
​
I just got this game and played in my first duel against Kuriboh using the Spellcaster's Judg(e)ment starter deck.

I lost, Lol...

A good sign for me... It hints improved AI (although I was playing recklessly).

From what I've seen so far (my first ten minutes)... It's decent yet interesting. So far I like:

The game's speed;
The ban list (Sept. 2005);
And the card selection.

I dislike (but by no means hate):

The music.
So, has anyone else taken a shot at this game?


----------



## Cy (Apr 26, 2006)

I've tried a ROM of it. Much better then the other ones. I like how it uses current rules and eventually you can get a pre-ban ban list. Very useful. The new card password system is also nice. A lot of big improvements over the other ones I've tried.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 14, 2006)

Do you know how to get the most recent ban list up (April 2006) by any chance?


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 14, 2006)

Bleh, GX sucks XDD I liked Yugi


----------



## Piekage (Aug 14, 2006)

^Which is why I love the game, because no characters from the anime appear. At all.

I just got the game myself, though I've played the ROM for the longest. The AI is good. Though by no means perfect, they are fairly difficult. The amount of cards is incredible. Every decktype (before Shadow of Infinity) I've ever wanted to play I can now, including cards I wanted to experiment with, such as Gadgets and Grandora - Dragon of Destruction. 

Here ya go Pharaoh.

()= Circle

v2AQz 8Gfz() Lup3K EWQ÷r mQ=vW GxrMr pBLea P=rWQ @zWQ= EWQU7 uMvyn ?f7YG 8-BWg J?D

Go the Forbidden/Restriction List, input this code and you'll follow the current Ban List that's in play right now. Note that All your opponents decks are set to the first list in the game, and their decks won't change.


----------



## Sesqoo (Aug 14, 2006)

So far Yu-Gi-Oh! The Eternal Duelist Soul was my favorite, but this one looks good. I might try it.


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 15, 2006)

Piekage said:
			
		

> ^Which is why I love the game, because no characters from the anime appear. At all.
> 
> I just got the game myself, though I've played the ROM for the longest. The AI is good. Though by no means perfect, they are fairly difficult. The amount of cards is incredible. Every decktype (before Shadow of Infinity) I've ever wanted to play I can now, including cards I wanted to experiment with, such as Gadgets and Grandora - Dragon of Destruction.
> 
> ...


Hehe, yea the best thing about games like this is that you can experiment.

I have to admit, the computer is giving me a hard time in duels, but that's just because I haven't got enough cards yet, but I'm playing it everyday.

After playing it for some time, the duel music gets better and the side games are a very nice touch too.

I've been playing this game a ton recently and highly recommend it now.


----------

